# Ever wonder why shows cost so much?



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

£10k+ for a bit of waffle.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cel...er-branding-caravans-hideous-and-elitist.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Daft sod! 

I used to do work for an agency that booked celebs. Ant and Dec were £20K and thats ten years ago.

The company I worked for before I started my own business held very lavish conferences and booked people like Bob Monkhouse, Ronnie Corbet etc. They charged that sort of money and more even right back then for a 30 min performance. 

Bob Monkhouse was brilliant by the way and did research and took the p!ss out of well known people within the organisation. I fell asleep when Ronnie Corbert was on.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Camdoon

Nice work if you can get it ... Ray Mears is clearly a bit confused about his views if he accepted the invite to talk at the show.

We don't go to many shows but when we do we never see any 'celebrity' speakers, we go to see vans and accessories and after a few hours of that we are ready for home.

Good wishes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't argue with his veiws, I'd rather have a more invisible colour too.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How about:






Calling all cars, getaway driver, driving a red/blue/black/green/ pink car :wink:

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mine changes colour all the time . . Clean white to muddy splat to grey & finally to green algae, amazingly all within a short space of time :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CandA said:


> Thanks for that Camdoon
> 
> Nice work if you can get it ... Ray Mears is clearly a bit confused about his views if he accepted the invite to talk at the show.
> 
> ...


[hr:226f165be4]

Maybe not confused, and was going to say similar at the event, he is straight talker, perhaps whoever booked him didn'tknowhis views.


----------

